# Help with Sadie Maes Registered name



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

I've spent days thinking on what her registered name should be and honestly at this point:

Sadie Maes Your in my heart

Its a song we sing to her at night  

Any ideas would be GREAT!!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Unfortunately, I don't have any ideas, but I need some help with this topic too! We will be bringing our new puppy, Tucker, home in a little over 2 weeks and I need some ideas for AKC registration names too!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I like the name you picked out, since it means so much to you.


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

We chose her name last night:

VanGoghs Red Vineyard in Arle


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Very cool name


----------

